# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  Test e and Equipoise Stack!

## Beauty&Beast

This is my first ever time using steroids and I'm more than ready. I've ****ed around with ph and I'm ready for the real deal. I don't care about my age I already purchased them so I'm taking them. I've decided to stack Testosterone Enanthate with Equipoise . I was thinking about running test e starting at 250 mgs per week and eq at 400 mgs a week is this a good amount to start? Also do i need to take supporting supplements like you do with ph? I've been doing alot of research but it is just easier to post a thread. Also how long should i run this and what supplements to PCT with. Anything helps thanks. 

21
6'1
185
7% fat

B&B

----------


## armyranger516862006

Read the stickies buddy!

http://forums.steroid.com/anabolic-s...-steroids.html

Since your pretty set on taking them and it doesn't look like anyone will change your mind. I would stick with the Test E for 12 weeks and drop the worthless EQ! 

Support supps get an AI and HCG . 

PCT Clomid and Nolvadex

----------


## aviator1106

Thats a nice stack to start with i use test cyp and eq myself. I my self am up to 1kmg a week test and 600mg eq which is about the max ud wanna use. Id reccomend clomid 25 mg ed as a blocker to stem sides and keep the estrogen levels down. Run that for 8 but no longer than 12 weeks then 4 weeks pct. For pct i use pregnyl 5000iu every 3 days starting 1 week after ur last injection nolvadex 40mg ed for 30 days and anastrizole one half mg eod for 30days. Then milk thistle and cranberry extract pills which u can get otc at walmart or gnc for the liver and kidneys use those especially if ur taking orals. Hope this helps its what i do and ive gain 50 lbs over the last 8 months. But u may want to listen to army ranger he seems like he probably knows more than i do. Lol im kind of a rookie my self only been on aas for 8 months now. And like the sticky says think about it man ur young ur test levels are probably relly high naturally u may want to hold off a year or 8 lol i didnt start using till i was 30

----------


## aviator1106

Whats up brother in arms quick question for you. Why do u say eq is worthless. Im just wondering cuz i use it myself but am always up for new info. Thanks for the time. Btw i was 67T in the 2060th SOAR. We used to give u guys rides everywhere. Hooo-ahhh.

----------


## Cuz

7% BF? Pic or didn't happen.

----------


## cj220

Eq is a great prod to stack with test..Only down side to eq for most is it needs to be used at atleast 600mg ew for 14-15weeks...results usually begin around week 8..I would easily suggest 500mg enanth ew and 600mg of eq ew for 14-16weeks..eat big and get ur shakes in 3-4 per day...happy growing

----------


## aviator1106

At least 600 on eq i read the max u wanna take is 600 or am i miss understanding you

----------


## cj220

the minimum for proper eq dosing is 600mg ew for atleast 12-14 weeks...I run 900-1200 ew for up to 16-20 weeks...I give blood every couple months cause im older and eq can cause ur hemoglobin witch is thicking of the blood and can cause blood clots mostly in older ages...ur a lot younger...600mg ew for 14-20 weeks or how ever long ur running the test for is how long to run the eq

----------


## cj220

the thing with knowledge is doin it for urself...now and days everyone thinks they can go on boards and be a guru...Most shit u read is from a 18yr old living with mom and has done creatine and a 20mg dbol cycle....Ive been a member here awile but never log on...Im else where and a vet to the community....I saw no vets replied to ur questions so im trying to give the honest truth...But like I said u need to use every product urself to find the answers...not from someone typing or ur local gym rat trying to fill ur head full of shit to make his account bigger

----------


## aviator1106

At least 600 on eq i read the max u wanna take is 600 or am i miss understanding you

----------


## cj220

it seems my post was deleted maybe....600mg ew is the start for eq bud..eq is mild..take for the duration ur on the test for best results

----------


## Yeaididit

Wat the he'll is a kmg? A mg? Or a g?

----------


## RangerDanger830

This is all you need to know right here. 

http://forums.steroid.com/anabolic-s...rst-cycle.html

----------


## sitries

test 500mg per week
eq 600mg a week

Make sure you use an AI EOD whilst on the cycle (arimadex or amomasin) and use clomid and nolva 2 weeks after last jab. Job done

----------


## sitries

I would also kick start this cycle with an oral for 1 month

----------


## michael30

This thread is full of bad advice!

----------


## Back In Black

It's also 7 months old!

----------


## michael30

****

----------

